
London air pollution kills 10 000 annually - ageofwant
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-01-09/london-activists-ramp-up-fight-against-deadly-air-pollution/8168076
======
ageofwant
10k people dead from air pollution in one big European city. The major cause
of this being coal fired power stations and fossil fuel burning cars. Cheap
nuclear power available 40 years ago would have avoided this. For this I blame
the Greens, I say this as a voting Australian Green.

Environmentalist's persistent fever-pitched anti-nuclear narrative has brought
the environment to this. Chernobyl, site of humanities worst nuclear accident,
is a veritable wildlife haven. This silly nonsense has to stop. If it was
stopped 40 years ago some small fringe of climatology would be discussing what
to do as the earth slowly descends into the next ice age over the next 90k
years, not the catastrophic fuckup we are currently staring in the face.

